# Bovingdon Airfield, All thats left - June 2012



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

John Laing & Son were tasked with constructing Bovingdon Airfield during 1941/42. RAF Bomber Command took ownership of the airfield in June 1942. The RAF were only operational mission wise from the airfield for a short period before it was handed over to the United States Army Air Forces later that year. Having a main runway over a mile long it was ideal for B17 training and it became home to the American Air Force from 1943-1963 and was given the designation US Air Station 112. The Americans did however fly some combat missions from Bovingdon before the airfield was assigned the role of a training base for B-17 crews until the end of the Second World War.
Along with its training role, Bovingdon was also home to the Eighth Air Force Headquarters and the Air Technical Section, both boasting a variety of aircraft. General Eisenhower’s personal B-17 was actually housed on the base. In September 1944 Bovingdon became the base for the European Air Transport Service and saw Thousands of American Service personnel pass through as they returned to the States.
Actors Clark Gable, James Stewart and William Holden spent some of their service time at Bovingdon during World War II and Bob Hope, Mrs Eleanor Roosevelt and Glenn Miller were amongst many famous visitors to the base.
1947 saw Bovingdon returned to RAF control. The British Ministry of Civil Aviation obtained the airfield for civilian airline use, with its elevation, Bovingdon was often clear when London Heathrow and Northolt were fog-bound. Bovingdon was used by British European Airways (BEA). British Overseas Airways Corporation (BOAC) used it as a maintenance facility and numerous other independent aircraft operators utilised the former technical site during the post-war years.
1951 saw the return of the USAF Coastal Command Communications to Bovingdon and in 1962 the RAF too returned with the Southern Command Squadron.
The 1960s saw Bovingdon used in the production of several World War II films, The War Lover starring Steve McQueen and 633 Squadron in 1964. Although flying ceased at the airfield in 1969. A few of the flying scenes for the film Hanover Street starring Harrison Ford were shot there in 1978.
The airfield was finally closed in 1972, the year of my birth and while I was born in Dunstable my parents moved to a house just down the road from the Airfield within a few years making this site ,albeit just the control tower, a little more special. If that wasn't enough of a reason I had just met up with a couple of new (To me) Urbexers only to realise that I went to school with one of them 33 years ago at Bovingdon Primary School and she used to spend hours playing in the control tower (After the site was closed). SHe remembers when it still had all of its original features, not the poor shell it is now 

























































Visited in the good company of A little Fiesty, Urbanekul, Coverturbex and a non member.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 10, 2012)

Its always nice to see a tower of any condition thanks for sharing mate


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 10, 2012)

Blimey, I thought you'd photoshopped that Moaning Lizzy pic in on the first shot!!! How wierd.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 10, 2012)

I am amazed no one has scrawled over it


----------



## night crawler (Jun 10, 2012)

So sad to a place getting to such a state, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sennelager66 (Jun 10, 2012)

That poor building is in such bad condition. Is that fire damage i can see there.


----------

